# Nochmals zu Kanzlers Plänen...



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2005)

Diese Firma im Steuerparadies Zug
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=129296#129296

gehört zu 51% Gazprom und zu jeweils 24,5% EON und BASF. Unser Exkanzler ist also (bzw. wäre im Falle des Falles) auch auf der payroll einer E.On-Gesellschaft.
Ein ehemaliges Vorstandsmitglied verschiedener E.On-Gesellschaften wurde 1998 recht überraschend Wirtschaftsminister, der Herr M*...
Ich zitiere hier mal aus dem von mir schon mehrfach erwähnten Buch "Asoziale Marktwirtschaft"
Werbelink: a*-m*.com



			
				Gespräch mit dem Oberbürgermeister Gelsenkirchens / Thema: Steuergestaltungsmöglichkeiten schrieb:
			
		

> ...Folge einer falschen Steuerpolitik, die... fast ausschliesslich große Kapitalgesellschaften begünstigt... Die Ursache liegt wahrscheinlich darin, dass die handelnden Personen alle durch Großunternehmen geprägt waren...


 (S. 142)
Geprägt? Wohl eher bezahlt!

Und in diesem Kapitel über Gelsenkirchen geht es auch um E.On:


> Mit einem Umsatz von 74,4 Milliarden Euro und einem deklarierten Gewinn von 3,9 Milliarden Euro zahlten E.On bzw. deren Tochterfirmen im Jahr 2001 in Gelsenkrichen null Euro Gewerbesteuer...


[edit: In dem Buch steht, 2000 habe E.On eine Milliardenerstattung von Steuern erhalten. Ich glaube aber, dass die Autoren sich geirrt haben. Ich muss da mal die Originalquellen prüfen]



> _Was bedeutet der Ausfall der Gewerbesteuereinnahmen für Gelsenkirchen?_
> Wenn wir von 1999, als ich OB wurde, bis heute unveränderte Gewerbesetuereinnahmen gehabt hätten, dann hätten wir in diesem jahr einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt und wären schuldenfrei. Aber seither häufen wir Schulden an, bis jetzt 290 Millionen Euro



Im Kapitel "Die trojanischen Pferde der Konzerne" wird noch einmal explizit Werner M*s Rolle kommentiert (S. 236)


> War es Absicht oder Unfähigkeit? Hört man sich um in Deutschland, dann fallen immer wieder zwei Namen, die für dieses volkswirtschaftliche Desaster verantwortlich gemacht werden: Werner M*, früherer Bundeswirtschaftsminister, und Prof. Dr. Heribert Z*, früherer Staatssekretär im Finanzministerium (...)
> Werner M* (...) von 1973 bis 1980 beim RWE-Konzern und von 1980-1997 im Management der E.On-Vorläuferfirma VEBA (...) 1991 holt ihn der damalige niedersächsische Ministerpräsident Gerhard S* als Wirtschaftsberater in sein Team (...) Steuerreform ... Das Ergebnis ist so, dass die Konzerne eine helle Freude damit haben: Senkung der Körperschaftssteuer auf 25 Prozent, wobei für bereits versteuerte Gewinne nachträglich dieser niedrigere Satz verrechnet werden kann; Steuerbefreiung für Erlöse aus dem Verkauf von Unternehmensteilen; Gegenverrechnung von Gewinnen mit Verlusten zwischen verschiedenen Tochterfirmen ...
> Im Jahr 2000 verkauft E.ON seine Tochterfirma VEBA Öl ... an BP und erhält als Gegengeschäft einen großen Anteil der Ruhrgas AG. Weil E.On damit eine monopolartige Stellung im Gasgeschäft erhalten würde, legt sich das Kartellamt quer und sagt: Kommt nicht in Frage! (...)
> M* äußert Sympathie für den E.On-Monopol-Plan und bringt die Möglichkeit ins Spiel, mit einer so genannten Ministererlaubnis die Entscheidung des Kartellamtes vom Tisch zu wischen (...)
> Werner M* gibt im Jahr 2002 seinen Posten als Wirtschaftsminister auf und wird im juni 2003 Chef der von der Politik hoch subventionierten Ruhrkohle AG. Dieser Konzern wird von Großaktionären dominiert, bei denen M* schon vor seinem Ausflug in die Politik tätig war: von E.On und RWE. Damit schließt sich der Kreis


 (S. 236ff)
(2000 verkaufte E.ON übrigens auch VIAG Intercom für 11,4 Milliarden, sowie E-Plus und Cablecom...)

Auf S. 298f wird von den Autoren des Buches aufgeführt, wie nach ihren Recherchen die Steuerleistung des E.On-Konzerns aussieht:
Von 1995-99 machte E.On knapp 14 Milliarden Gewinn und zahlte dafür 5,3 Milliarden Steuern.
Von 2000-2003 machte der Konzern 15 Milliarden Gewinn und zahlte dafür 3,8 Milliarden Steuern. Klingt nicht dramatisch, sind ja nur 1,9 Milliarden weniger - aber die Steuerleistung in Deutschland lag z.B. 2001-2003 bei *- 420 Mio Euro*

Noch Fragen, Kienzle?


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Fragen, Kienzle?


Der ist voriges Jahr gestorben, oder war es der andere? Jedenfalls fehlt mir diese Sendung im ZDF und WISO ist auch nicht mehr das, was es einmal war.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2005)

Ach ja, was ich oben völlig vergessen habe bei meiner Tirade, ist:
Heute unter "was-sonst-noch-so-war" in den Nachrichten:
Kartellamt mahnt E.On Ruhrgas ab


> Die langfristigen Lieferverträge des Konzerns mit zahlreichen Stadtwerken in Deutschland verstoßen nach Ansicht der Wettbewerbshüter gegen deutsches und europäisches Recht. Im Netzgebiet von e.on Ruhrgas deckten gut 70 Prozent der Stadtwerke ihren Gasbedarf langfristig ausschließlich durch Verträge mit dem Konzern. In der Praxis bewirkten die Vereinbarungen eine Beschränkung des Wettbewerbs bei der Belieferung von Regional- und Ortsgasunternehmen zu Lasten anderer Gaslieferanten und schotteten den Markt in unzulässiger Weise ab, sagte Kartellamtspräsident Ulf B* zur Begründung.


Wie war das mit der "Ministererlaubnis" des Ex-E.On-Mannes und Wrtschaftsministers unter dem "jetzt-E.On-Mann" für die Fusion E.on/Ruhrgas?
Schade, dass für solche Zusammenhänge nicht mal im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen Platz ist... Eine solche Meldung just zu einer Zeit, da über Schr*'s AR-Vorsitz einer Gazprom-E.On-Firma heftig diskutiert wird, geht unreflektiert im Rauschen des täglichen Nachrichtenstroms unter...
(P.S.: Wegen der genauen E.On-Steuerzahlungen habe ich bei den Autoren nachgefragt)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Fragen, Kienzle?


Ja, Hauser! :cry:

Hat jemand zufällig (noch) einen Artikel des "Wall Street Journal" vom Februar 2005, auf den u.a. hier
— *"Dresdner Bank. Der Präsident, die Stasi und der Banker" (manager-magazin.de, 23.02.05)*
— *"Dresdner Bank. 'Sollten wir uns als Oberrichter aufspielen?'" (manager-magazin.de, 23.02.05)*
— *"Mit P*** an die Spitze. Wie ein Ex-Stasi-Spion die Dresdner Bank in Russland aufgebaut haben soll" (tagesspiegel.de, 24.02.05)*
— *"Gas-Pipeline. Sch***s zwielichtiger Genosse (spiegel.de, 10.12.05)*
— *"Stasi-Vorwürfe gegen Gaspipeline-Betreiber. Alt-Kanzler in zwielichtiger Gesellschaft?" (tagesschau.de, 12.12.05)*
Bezug genommen wird?



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist voriges Jahr gestorben, oder war es der andere?


Es war *der andere*.


----------



## drboe (14 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wirtschaftsminister, der Herr M*...
> 
> Schr*'s AR-Vorsitz einer Gazprom





			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> "Gas-Pipeline. Sch***s zwielichtiger Genosse (spiegel.de, 10.12.05)


Man kann es auch übertreiben mit vorgeblicher Anonymisierung. Die ist hier zudem völlig witzlos. Der frühere Wirtschaftsminister heisst Werner Müller. Vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder andere noch an ihn, er war Minister im ersten Kabinett Schröder. Womit schon der zweite Name gefallen ist. Dessen Zeit als Kanzler ist noch nicht so lange her, dass man es vergessen hätte, zumal er derzeit ja täglich in den Nachrichten ist. Ich finde es ziemlich albern hier in den Namen der Personen * zu setzen, während man die die überall lesen kann. Schließlich wollen die Herren in die Geschichtsbücher und das sicher nicht abgekürzt. Auch die Personalie Müller kann man daher nachlesen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (14 Dezember 2005)

_Auszüge aus einem Untersuchungsbericht, den der Jungsozialist Gerhard Schröder zusammen mit drei anderen Genossen im *Jahr 1977* für den SPD-Bezirk Hannover verfaßte:_


> Dem Inhaber einer einflußreichen Position werden in der Regel eine ganze Anzahl von Nebentätigkeiten angedient. ... Ihr Einkommen erhöht sich auf diesem Wege in einer für Außenstehende schwer durchschaubaren Weise oft beträchtlich. Die Nachteile dieser Entwicklung liegen auf der Hand. Einmal entsteht durch die überaus vielseitige Verwendung Einzelner eine Fülle von Verflechtungen zwischen den verschiedenen Organen, Unternehmen und Instanzen. Ihre Kontrolle wird dadurch erschwert, und es ergeben sich Gelegenheiten zu Geschäften auf Gegenseitigkeit. Mit der Machtkonzentration wächst zudem die Neigung der Abhängigen, sich des Einflusses durch Gefälligkeiten aller Art zu versichern. Auch die finanzielle Begehrlichkeit wird durch eine Dotierung aus den verschiedensten Töpfen nicht unbedenklich gesteigert.


http://www.welt.de/data/2005/12/14/817418.html

tempus mutantur oder so ähnlich.
edit:
gefunden übrigens über www.achgut.de


----------



## SEP (14 Dezember 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> tempus mutantur oder so ähnlich.


Tempora mutantur, nos et mutamur in illis


----------



## UlliZ (15 Dezember 2005)

Mannometer stieglitz, gut recherchiert!

Aber es ist doch klar: zuerst mußt Du Dir die *theoretische *Erkenntnis verschaffen, wie Kapitalismus und Politik läuft.
Danach machst Du die *praktischen *Erfahrungen, erst in der Politik, danach dann im Kapitalismus.
Umsetzung von Theorie in die Praxis nennen wir das :roll: .

Hier hat sich nicht etwa ein Gerd Schröder um 180% gewandelt, sondern er hat sich nur um 28 Jahre weiterentwickelt 

Und "Freund Putin" wird es ihm danken. Und zwar* in bar *:supercool: .


----------



## UlliZ (15 Dezember 2005)

> „Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin erklärte, dass die RF die Interessen der Gastransitländer achtet, jedoch ihre wirtschaftlichen Interessen verteidigen wird.
> „Neulich haben ukrainische Partner Russland darüber informiert, dass sie eine Fortsetzung des Projektes über ein Gastransportkonsortium für nicht zweckmäßig halten“, teilte er in einer Pressekonferenz in Berlin über die Ergebnisse der *Verhandlungen mit dem Bundeskanzler Gerhard Schröder *mit. – Ich möchte betonen, dass wir niemanden von unseren Energiegeschäften in Europa verdrängen. Wir respektieren wirtschaftliche Interessen und die geopolitische Lage der Länder, durch die russisches Gas befördert wird. Wir sind der Meinung, dass sie eine gebührende Rolle in Europa spielen müssen. Jedoch behalten wir uns das Recht vor, unsere Interessen zu schützen“. Präsident Putin betonte, dass Russland beim Bau neuer Rohrleitungen „politische, ökologische und andere Risiken vermeiden und den Preis für die Energieträger, die der Westen kauft, im Endergebnis reduzieren will“. „Je weniger es Transitländer gibt, durch die wir Gas liefern, desto niedriger der Preis für russisches Gas ist“, sagte Putin.
> „Wir rechnen damit, dass der Start dieses groß; angelegten Projektes einen mächtigen Anstoß zum Energiedialog zwischen Russland und der ganzen Europäischen Union geben wird“, sagte der Präsident. Wie *Bundeskanzler Gerhard Schröder *erklärte, ist das unterzeichnete Abkommen über den Bau der Gaspipeline zwischen Wyborg und dem norddeutschen Greifswald *„von historischer Bedeutung für Deutschland, das mit Energie über Jahrzehnte hinweg sicher versorgt werden wird“.*
> 
> aus „ITAR-TASS“, 08.09.2005



und es ist sicher auch von gewisser Bedeutung, dass der Altkanzler nunmehr mit Bargeld über Jahrzehnte hinweg sicher versorgt werden wird :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2005)

UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> und es ist sicher auch von gewisser Bedeutung, dass der Altkanzler
> nunmehr mit Bargeld über Jahrzehnte hinweg sicher versorgt werden wird :lol:


Anders wird er auch kaum über die Runden kommen, schließlich steht  ihm  nur ein äußerst karges Ruhegehalt zu.
FAZ


> Nach Berechnungen des Bundes des Steuerzahler soll Bundeskanzler a.D. Schröder
> wegen strenger Anrechnungsvorschriften für sein schon als niedersächsischer Ministerpräsident
> erworbenes Ruhegehalt mit etwa 7500 Euro rechnen dürfen.


jeder Hartz4 Empfänger wird bestätigen können, dass man damit kaum das nötigste
 an Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann.


----------



## UlliZ (2 Januar 2006)

*unser Altkanzler*

bleibt nur eine Frage: werden die *Aufsichtsratsbezüge von GAZPROM *und die *Schweizer Honorare* des Boulevardblattverlags wiederum auf die *niedersächsischen Ministerpräsidentsruhegehälter *oder wird selbiges auf die *ehemaligen Aufsichtsratsbezüge bei VW *angerechnet oder muß man hier alles *kumulativ *betrachten.

*Rechnen wir doch mal nach:*

Ruhegehalt MiPräsi - ca. *fünfstellig* :roll: 
Ruhegehalt BuKa - ca.* 7.500* :roll: 
Abgeordnetenaltersvorsorge - auch noch mal ein oder 2 Tausender
GAZPROM - die werden sich nicht lumpen lassen, *ein properer fünfstelliger Betrag monatlich  :roll: *sollte drin sein (die Kohle holt man sich im Notfall per Erpressung von der Ukraine zurück)
Ringier-Verlag - Michael Ringier wird sich auch nicht lumpen lassen, ein Türöffner bei Freund Putin bringt mit Sicherheit ebenfalls *einen akzeptablen fünfstelligen Betrag monatlich* :roll: 

Also ich bin jetzt schon bei *40-50 Tsd. im Monat* :roll:  :roll:  :roll: , also einer *guten halben Mio. jährlich   *Abzüglich Steuern, wie sich's gehört, verbleiben bei Gerd für seinen privaten Konsum nebst der Ex-Frauen (Unterhalt  ) und dem süßen Adoptivtöchterchen sicherlich noch *ein paar Hunderttausender im Jahr 8) *

Auf das karge Bundeskanzler-Ruhegehalt von *lächerlichen 7.500 EUR *im Monat ist unser aller Gerd also wahrlich nicht angewiesen :evil:


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2006)

....liest man da etwas Neid raus?


----------



## UlliZ (2 Januar 2006)

Mir würden die *7.500 Ruhegehalt* schon reichen.

Aber mal ehrlich: wolltest Du dafür im Gegenzug mit ihm *den Platz an der Seite seiner Frau tauschen  * :bussi: ???


----------



## rolf76 (2 Januar 2006)

UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ehrlich: wolltest Du dafür im Gegenzug mit ihm *den Platz an der Seite seiner Frau tauschen  * :bussi: ???


Wieso, kennst Du sie persönlich? Stell doch mal ein Bild Deiner Allerliebsten hier ein, dann können wir besser mitreden, ob sich ein Tausch für Dich lohnen würde...  :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2006)

Über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten und seine Frau ist mir so egal wie der Sack Reis in China 
(er hat ja auch viermal Anlauf genommen...) 

Seine Person ist es, die bei mir  größtes Unbehagen erzeugt, unabhängig davon, 
ob die Haare gefärbt sind oder nicht ....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2006)

lassen wir mal den Neid beiseite... Gerade wurde im Radio gemeldet, dass in der Gazprom-Pipeline an der bayrischen Grenze in Selb der Druck zu niedrig ist.
Das sei darauf zurückzuführen, dass die Ukraine Gas entnehme (ich hab es so verstanden und suche gerade einen Beleg für die Aussage)
Wer sagt das? Die Sprecherin von E.On
Woher weiß die denn so genau, was Alexej M* in die Pipeline pumpt?

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/01/02/519087.html

Im Handelsblatt steht es hier nicht ganz so deutlich:



> Der deutsche Gasimporteur Wintershall hatte zuvor gegenüber der Nachrichtenagentur AP erklärt, mittlerweile erreiche auch Deutschland weniger Gas, als über die Verträge mit dem russischen Energiekonzern Gazprom vereinbart. Genaue Angaben zur Höhe des Rückgangs machte der Sprecher allerdings nicht.



Wintershall ist eine 100%ige BASF-Tochter. BASF hält knapp 25% an der Pipeline-Betreibergesellschaft "North European Gas Pipeline Company", ( http://www.hrazg.ch/pdfhra/180590dh.pdf - siehe u.a. Handelsblatt) ebenso wie E-On. Der stellvertretende Vorstandsvorsitzende von Gazprom ist stellvertretender AR-Vorsitzender bei Wintershall:
http://www.wintershall.biz/22.html

Die Beantwortung der Frage, ob und wie sich für die Kasseler "Wintershall" steuerrechtlich die Existenz der "Wintershall Erdgas Handelshaus Zug AG" im schweizerischen Zug auswirkt, bleibt der Phantasie des Lesers 
überlassen und sei hier nicht Gegenstand weiterer Erörterungen...

Was ich sagen will: Weder E-On noch Wintershall können hier als objektive Firmen gesehen werden. Wenn hier Aussagen gemacht werden, die direkt oder indirekt der Ukraine Gasdiebstahl unterstellen, dann ist das politisch höchst brisant und sollte dringend weiter beobachtet werden!!!

Man lese mal hier:
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,1839861,00.html



> Derweil erhöht Russland den Druck auf die Ukraine: Der staatliche Gasmonopolist Gazprom schloss eine Kaufvereinbarung für 30 Milliarden Kubikmeter Gas aus Turkmenistan ab - das Gas wäre im kommenden Jahr normalerweise an die Ukraine geliefert worden. Für die Ukraine bleibt jetzt weniger als die Hälfte des Gasvolumens, das sie normalerweise in Turkmenistan kauft. Der Gasprom-Vorstandsvorsitzende A*M*  erklärte, Turkmenistan werde ein Preis von 65 Dollar pro 1000 Kubikmeter gezahlt.


...von der Ukraine will man deutlich mehr...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2006)

Nachtrag: Also das mit der E-On-Sprecherin kam aktuell nicht mehr so auf B5 aktuell...

aber ich fand was ganz anderes:
"Gazprom will in Deutschland Stadtwerke kaufen"
http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID5051658_REF1,00.html

Und noch was...
Die FAZ zitiert die Kanzlerin:


> „Deutschland hat ein nachdrückliches Interesse, daß die Verhandlungen sobald wie möglich mit einem tragbaren Ergebnis abgeschlossen werden.” Die Bundesregierung sei mit beiden Seiten im Gespräch, ohne dabei eine Vermittlerrolle einzunehmen oder anzustreben.


Wer würde denn u.a. profitieren, wenn länger zu wenig Gas kommt? Die Ungarn z.B. haben schon angekündigt, Gespräche zu führen, um Gas über andere Quellen zu beziehen... Welche Quellen?


> Ungarn führe aber derzeit vorsorglich Gespräche darüber, Gas aus dem Westen zu beziehen. Als Gesprächspartner nannte Koka Gaz de France und den deutschen Marktführer E.ON Ruhrgas.


 - da wird es dann endgültig grotesk... (Quelle: Reuters).
Und was sagt Glos?


> Wegen des russischen Gaslieferstopps plädierte Bundeswirtschaftsminister Michael Glos (CSU) für Energiequellen wie Steinkohle und Atomkraft. (...) Angesichts des Gasstreits zwischen der Ukraine und Rußland mit Auswirkungen auch auf Deutschland müsse aber neu nachgedacht werden, was getan werden könne, um Deutschlands energiepolitische Abhängigkeit vom Ausland zu verringern.


(FAZ)

Na dann subventionieren wir doch gleich mal die RAG und ihre Kohle, zum Wohle Deutschlands, zum Wohle des Anteilseigners E-On und zum Wohle des RAG-Vorstandsvorsitzenden, Ex-Wirtschaftsminister Müller...


----------



## rolf76 (3 Januar 2006)

Zu dieser Problematik:


			
				http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1165039 schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Mär vom Weltmarktpreis*
> 
> Der russische Energieriese Gazprom verlangt von der Ukraine für sein Gas „Weltmarktpreise“ und verschweigt dabei geflossentlich, dass es einen solchen Preis gar nicht gibt. Denn im Gegensatz zu Erdöl wird Röhrengas nicht an der Börse gehandelt. Die Folge ist eine schier unglaubliche Preisspanne.





			
				http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1165011 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gas strömt ungehindert gen Westen*
> 
> Nachdem am Montag in Westeuropa deutlich weniger russisches Gas angekommen war, normalisierte sich die Liefermenge in der Nacht zum Dienstag. Dafür hat der Energiekonzern Gazprom offenbar einem anderen Staat den Hahn zugdreht.


Hintergrund auch


			
				http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0 schrieb:
			
		

> *Der militärische Hintergrund des Gasstreits*
> 
> Es geht auch um Einflusssphären und militärische Interessen. ... Und so taucht seit dem Frühjahr 2005 das Thema russische Schwarzmeer Flotte regelmäßig in der Berichterstattung auf, vor allem in Russland und der Ukraine. Die eine Seite beklagt ungerechte Pachtbedingungen und die andere sieht sich einer Kampagne ausgesetzt, die zum Ziel hat, den Marinehafen früher als vereinbart zu räumen. ... "Die Flotte zahlt eine lächerliche Pacht - aber verursacht Umweltschäden, die sich auf Hunderte Millionen Dollar belaufen." ... Nahezu zum gleichen Zeitpunkt werden erste Meldungen verbreitet, dass der russische Staatskonzern Gazprom Erdgas zu günstig an die Ukraine abgebe. Der Preis von 50 Dollar sei nicht dem Weltmarkt angemessen. Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin rechnet vor, dass zwischen beiden Preisen eine Differenz von vier Milliarden Dollar jährlich klaffe. Eine Summe, die besser in Bildungs- und Gesundheitsprogrammen im eigenen Land investiert wäre, so Putin. Ukrainische Medien machen eine Gegenrechnung auf: Eigentlich müsste die russische Marine auf der Krim bis zu 2,5 Milliarden Dollar Miete zahlen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2006)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,wirl2/wirtschaft/artikel/942/69873/


> Der geplante Börsengang der Ruhrkohle AG stößt offenbar auf politischen Widerstand. Da kann Ruhrkohle-Chef Werner Müller von Glück sprechen, dass er einen politisch versierten Rechtsberater hat. Es handelt sich um den früheren Vorgesetzten des Ex-Wirtschaftsministers. Alt-Bundeskanzler Gerhard Schröder berät Medienberichten zufolge den RAG-Konzern bei den Verhandlungen mit der Bundesregierung über einen Börsengang des Essener Energie- und Chemieunternehmens.


Gschmäckle?


----------

